# WHO MAKES THE BEST PISTON PUMP?



## WIZATIT (Apr 1, 2005)

CCE, BLACK MAGIC, HI LOW, PRO HOPPER?


----------



## walker32 (Jan 20, 2009)

pitbull :thumbsup: 

everyone knows that 

if you dont have pits your bound to get bit 

and they look the best to boot and brent is a stand up guy


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

i can see this going the way almost every other topic will 














BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS #1


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Wasssssssup stevie d.


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Black Magic!!!!!!!!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

BLACK MAGIC PISTON


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

i think ur right stevie black magics the way to go


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

*BLACK MAGIC*  :thumbsup:


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

Luxor... :happysad:


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

BMH holdn it down


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Jan 27 2010, 11:31 AM~16428216
> *Luxor... :happysad:
> *


Showtime!!?!? :cheesy:


----------



## ben d (Nov 17, 2009)

I see BMH alot in here, but the question needs to be asked, WHAT makes it a BETTER pump?

And dont just say Look at the inches on the car either, setup can play a big role in the cars ability to hop to the sky.
And the reason I ask is because I am having a hard time making a decision on what piston pump to buy.

Cheers !


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

its true... everyone is quick to jump on black magics dick, but really, how many people have tried a piston pump from each company and really compared them... and thats not to say that blackmagic pumps aren't good pumps, i know they're GREAT and very well could be the BEST but still its not fair to say they're the best unless you've tried all of them...


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Jan 27 2010, 11:02 AM~16429086
> *its true... everyone is quick to jump on black magics dick, but really, how many people have tried a piston pump from each company and really compared them... and thats not to say that blackmagic pumps aren't good pumps, i know they're GREAT and very well could be the BEST but still its not fair to say they're the best unless you've tried all of them...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Jan 27 2010, 12:02 PM~16429086
> *its true... everyone is quick to jump on black magics dick, but really, how many people have tried a piston pump from each company and really compared them... and thats not to say that blackmagic pumps aren't good pumps, i know they're GREAT and very well could be the BEST but still its not fair to say they're the best unless you've tried all of them...
> *


Ron was the one who inovated the piston pump.. so it is what it is.. & for your statement "everyone is quick to jump on BMH dick''.. were not the say'n we're number 1 ... it's our customer's ,cause we kno our product & we stand behind our product 100%.. we get the customer what they want.. 100% saticfaction in a product that we produce.. Not just our sponsored cars,but the customers.Like Jess sayz "customer proven"  

*BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS.. 1-866-MAGIC-33..*


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

Hey man you know you gotta be careful with the usage of words like innovate,originate, invent, etc you know how people get all confused.

BMH has made improvments to there pistons through design and real world testing, I think they have it down a little better than the guy who just stocks the parts he has available to him.


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Jan 27 2010, 02:02 PM~16429086
> *its true... everyone is quick to jump on black magics dick, but really, how many people have tried a piston pump from each company and really compared them... and thats not to say that blackmagic pumps aren't good pumps, i know they're GREAT and very well could be the BEST but still its not fair to say they're the best unless you've tried all of them...
> *



:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

ive ran the showtime piston pump before..i believe it was called the intimidater pump....the piston was a bitch to get inside the tank..so the tank needed to be honed more..


i currently run a blackmagic gen 2 piston...the piston itself has been milled out in the middle on the gas side...this not only lightens up the weight of the piston but gives u more room on the gas side...the tank is honed out really nice (NO ****) the piston slides inside the thank with ease..u cant even hear the piston slide back when u reset the tank...

now with that said...you can have the most expensive top dollar piston thats the most effeicent..but if ur car isnt build properly..that piston dont mean shit...

and quite frankly some companies charge more money a pump


----------



## ben d (Nov 17, 2009)

Again....NOBODY has FULLY answered what makes it the "best" pump, again all I am seeing is just some name dropping and throwing shop phone numbers out there, which proves nothing.

I like the real world testing premise and the fact there was actually a mention of a competitors poor fiting unit that didnt quite work which is good, but where is the proof? If I were on my other forum comparing race car parts (turbos/cams etc) the shop in question would step up and have a couple or few different manufacturers and do side by side comparisons to PROVE they had the better product, which would truely build credibility on the shops behalf.

I love the vids with people showing their BMH setups doing their thing but again with so many factors (weighting down being one) there is so much more to the saying "we have the pest part" because you have effectivly proven nothing.

No hating here just would like to get all my info before I decide on what pumps to buy.

Cheers!


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jan 27 2010, 01:18 PM~16429656
> *Ron was the one who inovated the piston pump.. so it is what it is.. & for your statement "everyone is quick to jump on BMH dick''.. were not the say'n we're number 1 ... it's our customer's ,cause we kno our product & we stand behind our product 100%.. we get the customer what they want.. 100% saticfaction in a product that we produce.. Not just our sponsored cars,but the customers.Like Jess sayz "customer proven"
> 
> BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS.. 1-866-MAGIC-33..
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

JUST LOOK AROUND AND ANSWER YOUR OWN QUESTION.BMH ALL DAY


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ben d_@Jan 27 2010, 03:36 PM~16431055
> *Again....NOBODY has FULLY answered what makes it the "best" pump, again all I am seeing is just some name dropping and throwing shop phone numbers out there, which proves nothing.
> 
> I like the real world testing premise and the fact there was actually a mention of a competitors poor fiting unit that didnt quite work which is good, but where is the proof? If I were on my other forum comparing race car parts (turbos/cams etc) the shop in question would step up and have a couple or few different manufacturers and do side by side comparisons to PROVE they had the better product, which would truely build credibility on the shops behalf.
> ...


you can lead a horse to water but you cant make it drink.. spring water, tap water,filterd water.. that's alot of choice's for a horse.. but sooner or later it get's thirsty & drink's..


----------



## Bounsir (Feb 2, 2006)

I've tried both black magic and pro hopper, me personaly I like the way pro hopper's works, but in looks I like black magic's, maybe I did something wrong with black magic's that's why I didn't work for me, I don't know, just my 2 cents


----------



## ben d (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jan 27 2010, 04:03 PM~16431328
> *you can lead a horse to water but you cant make it drink.. spring water, tap water,filterd water.. that's alot of choice's for a horse.. but sooner or later it get's thirsty & drink's..
> *



Good point, but again nothing concrete. Why not hightlight the waters content to market it better?


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jan 27 2010, 06:03 PM~16431328
> *you can lead a horse to water but you cant make it drink.. spring water, tap water,filterd water.. that's alot of choice's for a horse.. but sooner or later it get's thirsty & drink's..
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ben d_@Jan 27 2010, 05:17 PM~16431469
> *Good point, but again nothing concrete.  Why not hightlight the waters content to market it better?
> *


Thats what I say. its tough getting info out of some of these companies, thats just how it is though.. I guess hydro companies just arent into marketing,lol.

Example. check out this page for a popular cylinder

http://blackmagichydraulics.com/Cylinder.htm


now check out the page for a popular airbag

http://www.slamspecialties.com/air_bags.html

but the answer I gave you is the best your gonna get. BMH didn't release the piston pump for the sake of having a piston pump on the catalogue listing,some companies just like having 'items' and dont care about the details.BMH made changes as seen fit, and they werent changes to save them money. Proper materials, proper design. They've refined them alot since the plastic days.

It would be nice if you could get all the info. I like when a company gives you more than you know what to do with. And Ron will shed plenty of light on here, but not everyone gets on LayItLow, or feels like wasting all his time on the phone, and its usually too late to make the proper decision if you have to beg for details.


----------



## ben d (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 27 2010, 04:43 PM~16431728
> *Thats what I say. its tough getting info out of some of these companies, thats just how it is though..  I guess hydro companies just arent into marketing,lol.
> 
> Example. check out this page for a popular cylinder
> ...



Well said, glad im not the only one. I would like to pull the trigger and buy one of their pump setups but im just looking for more info, but does not seem like im going to get it from them directly.

To me the sale is in the details and highlights of the product.

Cheers!


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ben d_@Jan 27 2010, 03:17 PM~16431469
> *Good point, but again nothing concrete.  Why not hightlight the waters content to market it better?
> *



Maybe you've just been a spectator all these years with your 66 posts or your just new to layitlow, the proof has been all over lay it low for years!! Maybe you need to dig alittle deeper or do your own testing!! I personally have had many people come to me saying they should have came to us first when it came to a piston pump, that they've wasted there money and now have to spend more, in the end they became OUR HAPPY CUSTOMERS!! We have no problem selling our Piston Pump, at times it was hard to keep them from flying off the shelf!! Many have followed, although there are differences like aluminum tanks, some need more PSI to run there pumps, etc. Some have even said its our customer service and time that we spend with our customers to back up our Piston Pump that sells it!! Our Piston Pump has evolved over the years to keep the followers at bay!! At the end of the day its the customers preference!! 

This topic is still new, yet there has been many before it with the same question!! It all boils down to preference if you are a ProHopper fan, a HiLow fan, or a Black Magic Fan, your opinion is your opinion at the end of the day!! 

Your just going to say words are words proof blah blah blah!! You sound like someone else on here!! hmmmm.....


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 27 2010, 03:43 PM~16431728
> *Thats what I say. its tough getting info out of some of these companies, thats just how it is though..  I guess hydro companies just arent into marketing,lol.
> 
> Example. check out this page for a popular cylinder
> ...



WELL SAID ANDREW!!!! :thumbsup: AND THANK YOU!!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 27 2010, 04:43 PM~16431728
> *Thats what I say. its tough getting info out of some of these companies, thats just how it is though..  I guess hydro companies just arent into marketing,lol.
> 
> Example. check out this page for a popular cylinder
> ...


*that's like asking KFC for ther secret recipie.. at the end of the day it's up to the customer to make there choice based on what they hear & read about a certain product they or look'n to buy.. all i kno is we sale quality product wich we stand behind 100%.. so jus look on the forums & jus come to your own conclusion on wich product fit's you need's best.. thank you for your inquirey into our product *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jan 27 2010, 05:57 PM~16431911
> *that's like asking KFC for ther secret recipie.. at the end of the day it's up to the customer to make there choice based on what they hear & read about a certain product they or look'n to buy.. all i kno is we sale quality product wich we stand behind 100%.. so jus look on the forums & jus come to your own conclusion on wich product fit's you need's best.. thank you for your inquirey into our product
> *


 :roflmao: thatz a good one homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

Just wait this is new topic, Ron will come in here and give you more info then you need down to specs and measurements, thats why so many of the other companies can keep up!! To add to what Big M said, he'll give you 10 out of the 11 spices!!! LMAO :biggrin: He's alittle different than the other company owners he's one of main fabricators in our line and our install shop!!! So give him time he's working!!! Not hanging out on layitlow all day!!


----------



## ben d (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Jan 27 2010, 04:50 PM~16431820
> *Maybe you've just been a spectator all these years with your 66 posts or your just new to layitlow, the proof has been all over lay it low for years!! Maybe you need to dig alittle deeper or do your own testing!! I personally have had many people come to me saying they should have came to us first when it came to a piston pump, that they've wasted there money and now have to spend more, in the end they became OUR HAPPY CUSTOMERS!! We have no problem selling our Piston Pump, at times it was hard to keep them from flying off the shelf!! Many have followed, although there are differences like aluminum tanks, some need more PSI to run there pumps, etc. Some have even said its our customer service and time that we spend with our customers to back up our Piston Pump that sells it!! Our Piston Pump has evolved over the years to keep the followers at bay!! At the end of the day its the customers preference!!
> 
> This topic is still new, yet there has been many before it with the same question!! It all boils down to preference if you are a ProHopper fan, a HiLow fan, or a Black Magic Fan, your opinion is your opinion at the end of the day!!
> ...



Well said, I know happy customers says alot and I am encouraged to buy your product due to that. Also customer service does play a huge role in the sale of a part of which I am glad to see so many happy people with your products too.
But bottom line I want specs and highlights of something im about to buy not just hearsay, if I was about to buy an air compressor I would want to see a [email protected] rating you know?

I am not new to LIL in terms of looking and info and trends (2yrs) but recently decided to build another car and figured I would need to be on here to get more in depth....hence finally registering. And not new to building a lowrider although it has been a while. I live 20 min from prohopper but DO NOT want to settle with them just because they are local.

Anyhow....I guess I will keep looking for info although details are far and short here on the forums. Keep up the great work I admire your guys great products, im just one of thoes customers that likes the details before I spend my hard earned cash on a product.

Cheers!


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ben d_@Jan 27 2010, 04:10 PM~16432063
> *Well said, I know happy customers says alot and I am encouraged to buy your product due to that. Also customer service does play a huge role in the sale of a part of which I am glad to see so many happy people with your products too.
> But bottom line I want specs and highlights of something im about to buy not just hearsay, if I was about to buy an air compressor I would want to see a [email protected] rating you know?
> 
> ...


I hear that!!! Ron's biggest marketing tool is getting out there on the street and showing off!! We've made a company from what little we've had and been able to stay on top thanks to Ron's know how and our WONDERFUL CUSTOMERS!! I admire your consistency, just hold tight Ron will get on here and hopefully enlighten you in this matter!! We'll be hearing from you soon!!


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

:wow: IM SURE IF WE CAN CORNER RON TO GET ON THE PHONE WITH YOU OR IF U SEND HIM A PM HE WOULD BE MORE THAN HAPPY TO FILL YOUR EARS WITH MORE INFORMATION ON THE DIFFERENCES BETWEEN OUR PISTONS AND OTHER COMPANIES THAN YOU OR 10 PEOPLE ON HERE COULD EVER USE....WE TRY TO KEEP HIM AWAY FROM THE PHONES FOR JUST THAT REASON WE NEED HIS EXPERT SKILLS ALL OVER THE SHOP TO GET OUR CUSTOMERS SERVICE AND PRODUCT TO KEEP THEM SMILING AND TOOTIN OUR HORN :biggrin: THATS WHY WE DESTROY THESE TOPICS DAILY WE WILL TAKE THE TIME TO TALK AND EXPLAIN AND HELP EVEN IF YOU BOUGHT SOMEONE ELSES PRODUCT.....WE ARE IN THE PEOPLE BUISNESS AND NOT JUST THE MONEY MAKIN END.....AND AS FAR AS THE PROOF IN THE PUDDING EVERY MEMBER OF THIS SHOP OWNES A LOWRIDER THAT WILL GET ON THE BUMPER HARD AND FAST EVEN JESS :wow:


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Jan 27 2010, 05:04 PM~16432005
> *Just wait this is new topic, Ron will come in here and give you more info then you need down to specs and measurements, thats why so many of the other companies can keep up!! To add to what Big M said, he'll give you 10 out of the 11 spices!!! LMAO  :biggrin: He's alittle different than the other company owners he's one of main fabricators in our line and our install shop!!! So give him time he's working!!! Not hanging out on layitlow all day!!
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Here is over the counter pump and gear NO tricks done and is a single pump 10 batt with a v8 BMH all day.


----------



## ben d (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Jan 27 2010, 05:19 PM~16432189
> *I hear that!!! Ron's biggest marketing tool is getting out there on the street and showing off!! We've made a company from what little we've had and been able to stay on top thanks to Ron's know how and our WONDERFUL CUSTOMERS!! I admire your consistency, just hold tight Ron will get on here and hopefully enlighten you in this matter!! We'll be hearing from you soon!!
> *



Sounds good, I will check in here in a bit, im trying to grind down my frame before I reinforce it this wekend, so every break from grinding I just keep checking in.

Cheers


----------



## 1_PUMP (Dec 10, 2009)

just dont take the cce route i learned my lesson and bad tech support. :thumbsdown:


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

i bought a car that had two black magic piston pumps in the front and i couldn't get it to do to much a even took em a part to go through the pump and c if i could figure it out.the piston had a hard time moving and i honed them out and still dident do much.Ive went through a shit load of springs and changed other things around. i finally yanked them out and put a accumulator to the front pump and it did a lot better then the pistons. I haven't messed to much with the pistons but to me there probably all the same it. Dont think ur going to get them and ur cars going to be on the bumper. spend ur money other places and try to get some respectable inches and then start messing with pistons


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

HI Jessica :wave:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

BLACK MAGIC DOING THINGS. PITBULL RIGHT THERE. DEL TORO WAS DOING SOME NICE SHIT ALSO


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by northbay_@Jan 27 2010, 04:40 PM~16432452
> *i bought a car that had two black magic piston pumps in the front and i couldn't get it to do to much a even took em a part to go through the pump and c if i could figure it out.the piston had a hard time moving and i honed them out and still dident  do much.Ive went through a shit load of springs and changed other things around. i finally yanked them out and put a accumulator to the front pump and it did a lot better then the pistons. I haven't messed to much with the pistons but to me there probably all the same it. Dont think ur going to get them and ur cars going to be on the bumper. spend ur money other places and try to get some respectable inches and then start messing with pistons
> *



This is when our CUSTOMER SERVICE comes in handy!!!


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jan 27 2010, 04:44 PM~16432488
> *HI Jessica :wave:
> *



HI SHANE, your video won't play!!


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Jan 27 2010, 05:50 PM~16432557
> *This is when our CUSTOMER SERVICE comes in handy!!!
> *


OK, next time ill call and u guys can help me get it on the bumper.


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jan 27 2010, 12:18 PM~16429656
> *Ron was the one who inovated the piston pump.. so it is what it is.. & for your statement "everyone is quick to jump on BMH dick''.. were not the say'n we're number 1 ... it's our customer's ,cause we kno our product & we stand behind our product 100%.. we get the customer what they want.. 100% saticfaction in a product that we produce.. Not just our sponsored cars,but the customers.Like Jess sayz "customer proven"
> 
> BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS.. 1-866-MAGIC-33..
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Jan 27 2010, 04:50 PM~16432557
> *This is when our CUSTOMER SERVICE comes in handy!!!
> *


 :yes: :wave:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Jan 27 2010, 05:51 PM~16432564
> *HI SHANE, your video won't play!!
> *


how about this one


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bounsir_@Jan 27 2010, 04:05 PM~16431344
> *I've tried both black magic and pro hopper, me personaly I like the way pro hopper's works, but in looks I like black magic's, maybe I did something wrong with black magic's  that's why I didn't work for me, I don't know, just my 2 cents
> *


I remember when i met u homie.......u had the p.h. in the car n u didnt wanna hop cuz u said it wasnt workn????.....or was there another problem n not the pump??


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

are gen 3's work just fine :wow:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Jan 27 2010, 09:16 PM~16434412
> *are gen 3's work just fine  :wow:
> *



Should rename to JEN 3's. Lol


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ben d_@Jan 27 2010, 11:06 AM~16428503
> *I see BMH alot in here, but the question needs to be asked, WHAT makes it a BETTER pump?
> 
> And dont just say Look at the inches on the car either, setup can play a big role in the cars ability to hop to the sky.
> ...


TRY USING EMPIRE HYDRAULICS! THERE NEW AND WORK REALLY GOOD AND ARE DIFFERENT STYLE!


----------



## Bounsir (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 27 2010, 07:09 PM~16434321
> *I remember when i met u homie.......u had the p.h. in the car n u didnt wanna hop cuz u said it wasnt workn????.....or was there another problem n not the pump??
> *



You must be mistaken me, we did meet but we never agreed to hop I've just asked you if you can check my setup, and at the time I had all 1/2 fitting but now I'm running 3/4 and a black magic piston, I was doing around mid to low 30's before I took my car apart, back when we met I was doing low 20's!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bounsir_@Jan 27 2010, 08:54 PM~16434932
> *You must be mistaken me, we did meet but we never agreed to hop I've just asked you if you can check my setup, and at the time I had all 1/2 fitting but now I'm running 3/4 and a black magic piston, I was doing around mid to low 30's before I took my car apart, back when we met I was doing low 20's!
> *


Oh.....ok....but u were doin 20's w p.h. n now more w bm ??


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Jan 27 2010, 08:53 PM~16434926
> *TRY USING EMPIRE HYDRAULICS! THERE NEW AND WORK REALLY GOOD AND ARE DIFFERENT STYLE!
> *


Stop shouting :angry:


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

my 2 cents ive used alot of companys pumps but had so many problems but when i got with worldclass in el paso blackmagic this is what happen bumper :biggrin: top of the line customer service


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

Remember you have to know how to set up the piston in the tank, if you play close attention to the BMH GenIII the gas chamber area around 10-15 cubic inches......which means that when you hit the switch the pressure is more consistant from start to finish compared to any other tank out there. My old Showtime charged at 200psi would drop to 80 psi when I hit the switch......BMH I only loose 20 psi.


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 27 2010, 09:00 PM~16435008
> *Stop shouting :angry:
> *


 :sprint:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Jan 27 2010, 09:03 PM~16435071
> *:sprint:
> *


 :biggrin: I never got that video u was supposed to send me of that one hop....


----------



## Bounsir (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bounsir_@Jan 27 2010, 07:54 PM~16434932
> *You must be mistaken me, we did meet but we never agreed to hop I've just asked you if you can check my setup, and at the time I had all 1/2 fitting but now I'm running 3/4 and a black magic piston, I was doing around mid to low 30's before I took my car apart, back when we met I was doing low 20's!
> *



For some reason the piston on the bmh was harder than the ph that's why it didn't work for me! But like I've said maybe I did something wrong I don't know, but when I put my car back together I will use bmh again!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bounsir_@Jan 27 2010, 09:07 PM~16435115
> *For some reason the piston on the bmh was harder than the ph that's why it didn't work for me! But like I've said maybe I did something wrong I don't know, but when I put my car back together I will use bmh again!
> *


  Hit me up if u cant get ur car workn


----------



## Bounsir (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 27 2010, 07:56 PM~16434964
> *Oh.....ok....but u were doin 20's w p.h. n now more w bm ??
> *


To be honest, about the same but when I put my car together again I'll try to find what I did wrong, but if not I'll make sure to take it to you


----------



## Bounsir (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 27 2010, 08:08 PM~16435130
> * Hit me up if u cant get ur car workn
> *



I will, thanks big dog!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

On the Gen II and III's tanks we use 1028 super smooth DOM tubing(which has a glass like finish), our piston is dished on both sides (which makes it lighter) and Has a tighter tolerence between wall and O.D of the piston which uses only 2; 70 durometer o-rings. The tanks are 10.5'' long . The newer backing plate is machined out (dished) for 40% more gas/air volume,when the pistons are properly set...our piston design hasn't changed much over the years ,but there is a few tricks done to allow trouble free movement and to trap oil between the o-rings to help lubrication. The pistons should take some effort to move in a freshly installed set-up, I tap them down with the handle from a dead blow. It shouldn't move with ease, which will allow blowby, and allow excessive oil build up behind the piston..

Our tanks are 5.500 inside dia. which give us a larger sq. in. area then P.H's 5.00 tank. ( meaning less pressure to function more effecent)The wall thickness is .125 as P.H is .250 aluminium, the spec sheet on all my tubing has a run out of.010 per every 10 ft. (120") as extruded aluminium is .060 every 48'' or so. Plus extrusion leaves small vein like markings in the tank . Smooth to the touch when feeling front to back,but across(sectional) feels like ribs. Our piston is 1.750 thick where theirs is much thicker and under cut .060 or more for tank clearence as where ours is .010 ,Being closer tolerenced will allow the piston not to cock,or wedge itself..Our piston will glide smoothly down the tank with no o-rings as where the other will just drop like a rock...Aluminium to aluminium contact will cuase gulling much faster than disimaliar metals will (steel to aluminium)

Ours and P.H piston kits will fit most any block out there, with mininium machine work, a 13/32 or 3/8 (P.H) drill throw the rod holes to allow for the upsized rods unlike the HiLow version were a block is also needed to be purchased. This means a special block to be made just for pistons (making costs higher). We can use any of our blocks on a piston, offering a much greater choice of pump to meet the customer needs and appearence

Hope this helps....This should cover what was asked, if there is more questions I would be glad to answer them  

Ron,BMH


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

I think Customer service has a lot to do. Like politics, Ron (I think it is) has always been very cool and helpful. Some of the other companies (not mentioning names) come on here and talk more shit than anyone else. That would turn me off from buying from them.


----------



## ogregal (Jul 22, 2008)

RON IS A FUCKIN SCIENTIST


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Jan 27 2010, 11:22 PM~16436045
> *I think Customer service has a lot to do. Like politics, Ron (I think it is) has always been very cool and helpful. Some of the other companies (not mentioning names) come on here and talk more shit than anyone else. That would turn me off from buying from them.
> *


I think it's because we are fellow riders ourselves, and want to be treated in the same. I have had to get a little rude from time to time, but I give the utmost *respect* to whom *deserve* it


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 27 2010, 11:04 PM~16435841
> *On the Gen II and III's tanks we use 1028 super smooth DOM tubing(which has a glass like finish), our piston is dished on both sides (which makes it lighter) and Has a tighter tolerence between wall and O.D of the piston which uses only 2; 70 durometer o-rings. The tanks are 10.5'' long . The newer backing plate is machined out (dished) for 40% more gas/air volume,when the pistons are properly set...our piston design hasn't changed much over the years ,but there is a few tricks done to allow trouble free movement and to trap oil between the o-rings to help lubrication. The pistons should take some effort to move in a freshly installed set-up, I tap them down with the handle from a dead blow. It shouldn't move with ease, which will allow blowby, and allow excessive oil build up behind the piston..
> 
> Our tanks are 5.500 inside dia. which give us a larger sq. in. area then P.H's 5.00 tank. ( meaning less pressure to function more effecent)The wall thickness is .125 as P.H is .250 aluminium, the spec sheet on all my tubing has a run out of.010 per every 10 ft. (120") as extruded aluminium is .060 every 48'' or so. Plus extrusion leaves small vein like markings in the tank . Smooth to the touch when feeling front to back,but across(sectional) feels like ribs. Our piston is 1.750 thick where theirs is much thicker and under cut .060 or more for tank clearence as where ours is .010 ,Being closer tolerenced will allow the piston not to cock,or wedge itself..Our piston will glide smoothly down the tank with no o-rings as where the other will just drop like a rock...Aluminium to aluminium contact will cuase gulling much faster than disimaliar metals will (steel to aluminium)
> ...


well since ur giving all ur design specs and other companies away for free...i didnt really need to know all this..so instead can u just give me some free pumps, and parts and call it even lol


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 27 2010, 11:53 PM~16436396
> *well since ur giving all ur design specs and other companies away for free...i didnt really need to know all this..so instead can u just give me some free pumps, and parts and call it even  lol
> *


Even with this out, it won't help. :wow: Plus it is the best form of flattery :biggrin: 



and NO  :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

64 CRAWLING, TWEEDY, ben d, TROUBLESOME, Hannibal Lector

Sup my Nig :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogregal_@Jan 27 2010, 11:37 PM~16436202
> *RON IS A FUCKIN SCIENTIST>>>>>>ENGINEER :biggrin:
> *


but thanx


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 28 2010, 12:04 AM~16435841
> *On the Gen II and III's tanks we use 1028 super smooth DOM tubing(which has a glass like finish), our piston is dished on both sides (which makes it lighter) and Has a tighter tolerence between wall and O.D of the piston which uses only 2; 70 durometer o-rings. The tanks are 10.5'' long . The newer backing plate is machined out (dished) for 40% more gas/air volume,when the pistons are properly set...our piston design hasn't changed much over the years ,but there is a few tricks done to allow trouble free movement and to trap oil between the o-rings to help lubrication. The pistons should take some effort to move in a freshly installed set-up, I tap them down with the handle from a dead blow. It shouldn't move with ease, which will allow blowby, and allow excessive oil build up behind the piston..
> 
> Our tanks are 5.500 inside dia. which give us a larger sq. in. area then P.H's 5.00 tank. ( meaning less pressure to function more effecent)The wall thickness is .125 as P.H is .250 aluminium, the spec sheet on all my tubing has a run out of.010 per every 10 ft. (120") as extruded aluminium is .060 every 48'' or so. Plus extrusion leaves small vein like markings in the tank . Smooth to the touch when feeling front to back,but across(sectional) feels like ribs. Our piston is 1.750 thick where theirs is much thicker and under cut .060 or more for tank clearence as where ours is .010 ,Being closer tolerenced will allow the piston not to cock,or wedge itself..Our piston will glide smoothly down the tank with no o-rings as where the other will just drop like a rock...Aluminium to aluminium contact will cuase gulling much faster than disimaliar metals will (steel to aluminium)
> ...


A Company who runs this game and isnt afraid to hide specs!! #1 in customer service and Quality..


----------



## ben d (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 27 2010, 10:04 PM~16435841
> *On the Gen II and III's tanks we use 1028 super smooth DOM tubing(which has a glass like finish), our piston is dished on both sides (which makes it lighter) and Has a tighter tolerence between wall and O.D of the piston which uses only 2; 70 durometer o-rings. The tanks are 10.5'' long . The newer backing plate is machined out (dished) for 40% more gas/air volume,when the pistons are properly set...our piston design hasn't changed much over the years ,but there is a few tricks done to allow trouble free movement and to trap oil between the o-rings to help lubrication. The pistons should take some effort to move in a freshly installed set-up, I tap them down with the handle from a dead blow. It shouldn't move with ease, which will allow blowby, and allow excessive oil build up behind the piston..
> 
> Our tanks are 5.500 inside dia. which give us a larger sq. in. area then P.H's 5.00 tank. ( meaning less pressure to function more effecent)The wall thickness is .125 as P.H is .250 aluminium, the spec sheet on all my tubing has a run out of.010 per every 10 ft. (120") as extruded aluminium is .060 every 48'' or so. Plus extrusion leaves small vein like markings in the tank . Smooth to the touch when feeling front to back,but across(sectional) feels like ribs. Our piston is 1.750 thick where theirs is much thicker and under cut .060 or more for tank clearence as where ours is .010 ,Being closer tolerenced will allow the piston not to cock,or wedge itself..Our piston will glide smoothly down the tank with no o-rings as where the other will just drop like a rock...Aluminium to aluminium contact will cuase gulling much faster than disimaliar metals will (steel to aluminium)
> ...




Thats what im talking about, im sold.
Talk to you guys in person soon when I get into Vegas on business.

Cheers.


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Almost a full house.

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: TWEEDY, sureñosbluez, ben d, EMPIRE CUSTOMS, 4_PLAY!, Hannibal Lector, TROUBLESOME


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

hey what up big dawg. sup oj, im sippin a corona for you guys.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

wat up jerry. sorry you got lost following me at vegas. but we still got there. the party dont start til BMH is in the house!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jan 28 2010, 12:07 AM~16436561
> *hey what up big dawg. sup oj, im sippin a corona for you guys.
> *


F-u you flop flop wearing foo :biggrin: I sippin on some Jack and Diet COKE


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 27 2010, 10:04 PM~16435841
> *On the Gen II and III's tanks we use 1028 super smooth DOM tubing(which has a glass like finish), our piston is dished on both sides (which makes it lighter) and Has a tighter tolerence between wall and O.D of the piston which uses only 2; 70 durometer o-rings. The tanks are 10.5'' long . The newer backing plate is machined out (dished) for 40% more gas/air volume,when the pistons are properly set...our piston design hasn't changed much over the years ,but there is a few tricks done to allow trouble free movement and to trap oil between the o-rings to help lubrication. The pistons should take some effort to move in a freshly installed set-up, I tap them down with the handle from a dead blow. It shouldn't move with ease, which will allow blowby, and allow excessive oil build up behind the piston..
> 
> Our tanks are 5.500 inside dia. which give us a larger sq. in. area then P.H's 5.00 tank. ( meaning less pressure to function more effecent)The wall thickness is .125 as P.H is .250 aluminium, the spec sheet on all my tubing has a run out of.010 per every 10 ft. (120") as extruded aluminium is .060 every 48'' or so. Plus extrusion leaves small vein like markings in the tank . Smooth to the touch when feeling front to back,but across(sectional) feels like ribs. Our piston is 1.750 thick where theirs is much thicker and under cut .060 or more for tank clearence as where ours is .010 ,Being closer tolerenced will allow the piston not to cock,or wedge itself..Our piston will glide smoothly down the tank with no o-rings as where the other will just drop like a rock...Aluminium to aluminium contact will cuase gulling much faster than disimaliar metals will (steel to aluminium)
> ...





> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics+Jan 27 2010, 11:02 PM~16436499-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THAT SOUNDS LIKE 10.999 OUT OF THE 11 HERBS AND SPICES I TOLD YOU JUST GIVE HIM THE TIME AND HE WOULD OVERWELM YOU WITH MORE INFO THAN YOU WOULD NEED....


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Jan 27 2010, 08:53 PM~16434926
> *TRY USING EMPIRE HYDRAULICS! THERE NEW AND WORK REALLY GOOD AND ARE DIFFERENT STYLE!
> *


WHEN WE GONNA GET TO SEE THEM IN ACTION MR BEAVER AND WHERE IS MY APLINE PATNA


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Jan 28 2010, 12:10 AM~16436599
> *THAT SOUNDS LIKE 10.999 OUT OF THE 11 HERBS AND SPICES I TOLD YOU JUST GIVE HIM THE TIME AND HE WOULD OVERWELM YOU WITH MORE INFO THAN YOU WOULD NEED....
> *


O Jizzle, I found those pics of Pop's car


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

the original bare foot painter homie. diet coke! weeeeeeak!


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Jan 27 2010, 11:11 PM~16436612
> *WHEN WE GONNA GET TO SEE THEM IN ACTION MR BEAVER AND WHERE IS MY APLINE PATNA
> *


we need to see pics of the pump or it...... you know the rules brah! :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 27 2010, 11:12 PM~16436622
> *O Jizzle, I found those pics of Pop's car
> *


I SAW THAT IN THE OTHER TOPIC.......I SEE ALOT OF NOTE PADS IN THIS TOPIC....LOL....IS JENSON STILL WORKING ON THE NEW HOTTEST 6 BATT CUTTY ON THE WEST COAST :wow:


----------



## ben d (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Jan 27 2010, 11:10 PM~16436599
> * I TOLD YOU JUST GIVE HIM THE TIME AND HE WOULD OVERWELM YOU WITH MORE INFO THAN YOU WOULD NEED....
> *



True you were right but the way my brain works, thats the kinda info I need to make a decision.

Tolerances and material type for applications help me make a guess on quite a few factors. When I run some info to my friend at MIT he helps me with averages and conversion to get a calculated idea of what something can do.

Cheers !


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Jan 28 2010, 12:16 AM~16436673
> *I SAW THAT IN THE OTHER TOPIC.......I SEE ALOT OF NOTE PADS IN THIS TOPIC....LOL....IS JENSON STILL WORKING ON THE NEW HOTTEST 6 BATT CUTTY ON THE WEST COAST :wow:
> *


No sir, Im home toooooo cooold


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ben d_@Jan 27 2010, 11:17 PM~16436686
> *True you were right but the way my brain works, thats the kinda info I need to make a decision.
> 
> Tolerances and material type for applications help me make a guess on quite a few factors. When I run some info to my friend at MIT he helps me with averages and conversion to get a calculated idea of what something can do.
> ...


HEY IF THATS WHAT IT TAKES TO MAKE THE SELL WE CAN HANDLE IT....OVERWELMING INFORMATION RON.....A FEMALE WITH SOME HYDRO KNOWLEDGE JESS.....A STREET GUY WITH A LITTLE GHETTO SWAG....OJ THE JUICEMAN :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ben d_@Jan 28 2010, 12:17 AM~16436686
> *True you were right but the way my brain works, thats the kinda info I need to make a decision.
> 
> Tolerances and material type for applications help me make a guess on quite a few factors. When I run some info to my friend at MIT he helps me with averages and conversion to get a calculated idea of what something can do.
> ...


I'mma MIT Grad too :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Jan 28 2010, 12:21 AM~16436743
> *HEY IF THATS WHAT IT TAKES TO MAKE THE SELL WE CAN HANDLE IT....OVERWELMING INFORMATION RON.....A FEMALE WITH SOME HYDRO KNOWLEDGE JESS.....A STREET GUY WITH A LITTLE GHETTO SWAY....OJ THE JUICEMAN :biggrin:
> *


LOL


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

la chigona! boulevard hydraulics


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 28 2010, 12:01 AM~16436484
> *Even with this out, it won't help. :wow:    Plus it is the best form of flattery :biggrin:
> and NO   :biggrin:
> *



Well u can't blame a guy for trying


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jan 27 2010, 05:57 PM~16431911
> *that's like asking KFC for ther secret recipie.. at the end of the day it's up to the customer to make there choice based on what they hear & read about a certain product they or look'n to buy.. all i kno is we sale quality product wich we stand behind 100%.. so jus look on the forums & jus come to your own conclusion on wich product fit's you need's best.. thank you for your inquirey into our product
> *



But KFC has some pretty nice commercials that start making me hungry.

Jess said it herself, you gotta spend all day on lay it low, or bug people on the phone, just to know whats a good product, and that people said they shouldve went to BMH first. Well what kept them from not doing that? obviously somthing made them try another pump first. A nice product description on a website or in a catalogue goes a long way.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Jan 28 2010, 12:21 AM~16436743
> *HEY IF THATS WHAT IT TAKES TO MAKE THE SELL WE CAN HANDLE IT....OVERWELMING INFORMATION RON.....A FEMALE WITH SOME HYDRO KNOWLEDGE JESS.....A STREET GUY WITH A LITTLE GHETTO SWAG....OJ THE JUICEMAN :biggrin:
> *


AYE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Jan 27 2010, 11:11 PM~16436612
> *WHEN WE GONNA GET TO SEE THEM IN ACTION MR BEAVER AND WHERE IS MY APLINE PATNA
> *


BROTHER HESAKIYA YOU WILL. AND YOU DONT HAVE AN ALPINE WITH ME! :biggrin:


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

:roflmao:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

TTT :rimshot:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

So whats the verdict?? :biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 29 2010, 01:12 PM~16452810
> *So whats the verdict?? :biggrin:
> *


You know the answer  :wave:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Ohhhhhhh..........







....wait.....its says best "PISTON" Pump.......my bad.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Imagine a piston in a pump like that! 5inches-8inches in 2 licks!


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Oh shit! No ****!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jan 29 2010, 03:54 PM~16453786
> *Imagine a piston in a pump like that! 5inches-8inches in 2 licks!
> *


 :uh: 

U SOUND LIKE NY-BOSSMAN :0


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

BMH ALL DAY :biggrin:


----------



## Streets (Feb 13, 2009)

Not trying to be a hater but sounds like BM is on top :thumbsup: cant hear anything for those other companies  :thumbsdown: to me all companies are #1 but BM is always there for new and old customers


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jan 29 2010, 02:11 PM~16453350
> *
> 
> 
> ...


but the Swedes do build good shit  :biggrin:


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ben d_@Jan 27 2010, 03:36 PM~16431055
> *Again....NOBODY has FULLY answered what makes it the "best" pump, again all I am seeing is just some name dropping and throwing shop phone numbers out there, which proves nothing.
> 
> I like the real world testing premise and the fact there was actually a mention of a competitors poor fiting unit that didnt quite work which is good, but where is the proof? If I were on my other forum comparing race car parts (turbos/cams etc) the shop in question would step up and have a couple or few different manufacturers and do side by side comparisons to PROVE they had the better product, which would truely build credibility on the shops behalf.
> ...


Look big dogg any pump will work as long as u now what u doing they all work the same homie we make our own pump to but that don't mean we going to say is the best just to get customers to buy it we make cars work with any piston witch ever one u choose it should work as long as u do it rite!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Jan 29 2010, 09:28 PM~16456351
> *Look big dogg any pump will work as long as u now what u doing they all work the same homie we make our own pump to but that don't mean we going to say is the best just to get customers to buy it we make cars work with any piston witch ever one u choose it should work as long as u do it rite!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


*x2 if you cant work the piston right ... your fuk out of luck...not matter the company....*


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 29 2010, 05:01 PM~16453848
> *:uh:
> 
> U SOUND LIKE NY-BOSSMAN :0
> *



thats probably his secret screen name...check the IP address lol


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Jan 29 2010, 09:32 PM~16456396
> *x2 if you cant work the piston right ... your fuk out of luck...not matter the company....
> *


But better knowledge of the equipment and customer service is diffently a plus, plus you have to know how to hit the switch... :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

got this fo sale???
























650.00 complete with Adex, 325 for the pump no fittings or dump :biggrin:


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 30 2010, 12:58 AM~16458605
> *got this fo sale???
> 
> 
> ...


dam ron thats a hell of a good price and it looks badass :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Hey ron that "kinda" looks familiar? Sort of.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

heres chris's car aka MUFASA on here...single BMH piston pump...6 batteries and NO WEIGHT..bumper checkin in the 40s all day



































































VIDEO OF IT WORKING.............














proof that where's no weight in the vehicle


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 30 2010, 12:32 PM~16460717
> *heres chris's car aka MUFASA on here...single BMH piston pump...6 batteries and NO WEIGHT..bumper checkin in the 40s all day
> 
> 
> ...


Im not arguing cuz BMH does the damn thang... but Mufasa's car was already workin' b4 he got a BMH piston, right?


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 30 2010, 11:34 AM~16460728
> *Im not arguing cuz BMH does the damn thang... but Mufasa's car was already workin' b4 he got a BMH piston, right?
> *


Yes it was w a max height of 38".........then w the gen 3 a max of 42"

I have tried 3 different piston pumps so far......theres still others out there, but its the best ive tried so far


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 30 2010, 01:42 PM~16461090
> *Yes it was w a max height of 38".........then w the gen 3 a max of 42"
> 
> I have tried 3 different piston pumps so far......theres still others out there, but its the best ive tried so far
> *


  Everytime I buy hydraulic parts 9 times out of 10 is from Black Magic so itz all good!!! :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 30 2010, 01:42 PM~16461090
> *Yes it was w a max height of 38".........then w the gen 3 a max of 42"
> 
> I have tried 3 different piston pumps so far......theres still others out there, but its the best ive tried so far
> *


maybe you shoul mention the 3 you've tried and the results u had with them


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 30 2010, 12:42 PM~16461090
> *Yes it was w a max height of 38".........then w the gen 3 a max of 42"
> 
> but BMH..its the best ive tried so far  *


 :drama: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 30 2010, 01:40 PM~16461377
> *maybe you shoul mention the 3 you've tried and the results u had with them
> *


 :drama:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## WIZATIT (Apr 1, 2005)

I appreciate all the feed back, and responses thanks everyone for the input.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jan 30 2010, 03:33 PM~16461652
> *:drama:
> *



Drinking a cold one and Eating up them chippers. Hehe


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WIZATIT_@Jan 30 2010, 03:09 PM~16461859
> *I appreciate all the feed back, and responses thanks everyone for the input.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 30 2010, 01:42 PM~16461090
> *Yes it was w a max height of 38".........then w the gen 3 a max of 42"
> 
> I have tried 3 different piston pumps so far......theres still others out there, but its the best ive tried so far
> *


Plus he does know his shit, and the car only has partials NOT A FULL FRAME. Just goes to show, sometime's it's tuning and not over kill that will work. BUT the pump did help :thumbsup: 



> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 30 2010, 01:55 PM~16461155
> * Everytime I buy hydraulic parts 9 times out of 10 is from Black Magic so itz all good!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Well lets see if we could make it 10 outta 10 :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 2 2010, 02:08 AM~16485964
> *Plus he does know his shit, and the car only has partials NOT A FULL FRAME. Just goes to show, sometime's it's tuning and not over kill that will work. BUT the pump did help  :thumbsup:
> :biggrin:  Well lets see if we could make it 10 outta 10 :cheesy:
> *



Don't worry im gettin' to that point!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 2 2010, 01:08 AM~16485964
> *Plus he does know his shit, and the car only has partials NOT A FULL FRAME. Just goes to show, sometime's it's tuning and not over kill that will work. BUT the pump did help  :thumbsup:
> 
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 30 2010, 11:57 PM~16465518
> *Drinking a cold one and Eating up them chippers. Hehe
> *


that would be a diet coke.. & diet chip's.. :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

ttt :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_*3/4 Generation III*_ Aluminium piston pump w/# 11 marzocchi gear and a H.D (4) feild chrome motor and billet end cap








*Priced* @ $435.00

_*"PURO FIERRO PESADO" *_Generation III, Same as the above Piston but, with a massive STEEL 3/4'' block and Deep cavity STEEL backing plate, choice of #11 or #13 Marzocchi gear








Priced @ 525.00


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:0


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 27 2010, 10:04 PM~16435841
> *On the Gen II and III's tanks we use 1028 super smooth DOM tubing(which has a glass like finish), our piston is dished on both sides (which makes it lighter) and Has a tighter tolerence between wall and O.D of the piston which uses only 2; 70 durometer o-rings. The tanks are 10.5'' long . The newer backing plate is machined out (dished) for 40% more gas/air volume,when the pistons are properly set...our piston design hasn't changed much over the years ,but there is a few tricks done to allow trouble free movement and to trap oil between the o-rings to help lubrication. The pistons should take some effort to move in a freshly installed set-up, I tap them down with the handle from a dead blow. It shouldn't move with ease, which will allow blowby, and allow excessive oil build up behind the piston..
> 
> Our tanks are 5.500 inside dia. which give us a larger sq. in. area then P.H's 5.00 tank. ( meaning less pressure to function more effecent)The wall thickness is .125 as P.H is .250 aluminium, the spec sheet on all my tubing has a run out of.010 per every 10 ft. (120") as extruded aluminium is .060 every 48'' or so. Plus extrusion leaves small vein like markings in the tank . Smooth to the touch when feeling front to back,but across(sectional) feels like ribs. Our piston is 1.750 thick where theirs is much thicker and under cut .060 or more for tank clearence as where ours is .010 ,Being closer tolerenced will allow the piston not to cock,or wedge itself..Our piston will glide smoothly down the tank with no o-rings as where the other will just drop like a rock...Aluminium to aluminium contact will cuase gulling much faster than disimaliar metals will (steel to aluminium)
> ...




SHOW OFF!!!! :biggrin: 

WHAT'S UP RON :wave:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 9 2010, 11:30 PM~16568930
> *we???you must be french...Your rite "WE",is when I discussed it with jorge.. And since then ,I just took it to this level.
> 
> I wasn't showing off, just letting my knowledge speak.
> ...


RON HAS TO BE MODEST IN THE INTEREST OF BUISNESS AND BECAUSE TRASH TALKIN IS WHAT YOU GUYS ARE TRYIN TO BAIT HIM INTO.......BUT DONT TRIP I JUST WORK THERE SO IM YOUR HUCKLEBERRY SO LETS DO IT I LIKE TO SHIT TALK :wow:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Feb 9 2010, 02:10 PM~16561740
> *
> 3/4 Generation III Aluminium piston pump w/# 11 marzocchi gear and a H.D (4) feild chrome motor and billet end cap
> 
> ...


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA+Feb 2 2010, 05:40 AM~16486467-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He meant to say "reinforced bumper". :happysad: 


:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> :happysad:


He meant to say "reinforced bumper". :happysad: 
:wave: :biggrin:
[/quote]
HATERS KEEP ME ON TOP! :h5:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> He meant to say "reinforced bumper". :happysad:
> :wave: :biggrin:


HATERS KEEP ME ON TOP! :h5:
[/quote]
:yes: :loco:


----------

